# buying used car in mexico



## Don from Boca (May 5, 2013)

I am here for 5 months. Go back to the states for 1 month then return to Mexico for five Months. I do this every year. What is the best method for buying a used car in the state of Jalisco?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Buying a car will be easy but if you are on a Tourist Permit, I am not sure if you can register it. Check before you buy. Each municipalidad will have an office of the Recaudadera, where they will be able to tell you the requirements to register a car. You will need an address in the state.


----------



## abscissa (Apr 5, 2010)

yea .. I don't think you a own a Mexican plated car on a tourist visa


----------



## RPBHaas (Dec 21, 2011)

I have registered two vehicles here in Jalico using only my passport. If you would like some assistance private message me.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

That is good news! Talk to those with actual experience, which will be different from state to state.


----------



## Hound Dog (Jan 18, 2009)

OK, you asked. I have lived in Mexico for over 12 years mst of that time at Lake Chapala but also, for some seven years, in the Chiapas Highlands. In 2004, we bought a new NISSAN XTrail at a dealer in Guadalajara. That car still delivers us over the arduous and lengthy drive at least twice annually from Lake CXhapala to San Cristobal de Las Casas whether we drive through Veracruz State or Oaxaca Satate or, as we just drove, up the coast through Oaxaca, Guerrero, Morelos, Mexico State and a Michoacan - a drive of great distance over many back county roads and tha XTrail has been a friend at all times. 

No matter where you live in Mexico, if you buy a used car, buy it from a legitimate dealer who can be trusted to have legal title to the vehicle. You buy that used car at a used car tianguis of from an individual and they may or may not have legal title. If you buy a used car without proper papers you are screwed and it is your loss. Do NOT play games iwth this issue. If you do you lose¡. THis is Mexico, no the U.S. Buy from a dealer - period - or repent at leisure later.


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Hound Dog said:


> OK, you asked. I have lived in Mexico for over 12 years mst of that time at Lake Chapala but also, for some seven years, in the Chiapas Highlands. In 2004, we bought a new NISSAN XTrail at a dealer in Guadalajara. That car still delivers us over the arduous and lengthy drive at least twice annually from Lake CXhapala to San Cristobal de Las Casas whether we drive through Veracruz State or Oaxaca Satate or, as we just drove, up the coast through Oaxaca, Guerrero, Morelos, Mexico State and a Michoacan - a drive of great distance over many back county roads and tha XTrail has been a friend at all times.
> 
> No matter where you live in Mexico, if you buy a used car, buy it from a legitimate dealer who can be trusted to have legal title to the vehicle. You buy that used car at a used car tianguis of from an individual and they may or may not have legal title. If you buy a used car without proper papers you are screwed and it is your loss. Do NOT play games iwth this issue. If you do you lose¡. THis is Mexico, no the U.S. Buy from a dealer - period - or repent at leisure later.



Well said. Other reasons to buy from a legitimate dealer (preferably new vehicle dealer) is to increase the level of security while doing the deal. As a seller of a used vehicle, you do not worry about your vehicle being stolen or the buyer not paying for it in a timely manner. As a buyer, you do not have the worries of being robbed or being the victim of an express kidnapping. Your transfer of money is more secure with a legitimate dealer which is always better than using cash. Besides having more security about obtaining proper title you also have more leverage with the seller in event of mechanical problems. In any case, always insure that all fines and taxes have been paid.


----------



## wstut (May 6, 2013)

As already said also bought my car in Jalisco on just my passport. Also to get insurance is very easy. You dont need any papers Just an ID is enough. Of course make sure that you have an international drivers license. This is necessary if you come from Europe. i dont know if this is the same if you come from the US.


----------



## FHBOY (Jun 15, 2010)

Having just bought my first Mexican Used Car, here is what I learned:
1. To buy it at an authorized dealer, preferably one that also sells new, like a Toyota dealership, Honda, Nissa, Ford, etc. In case there are issues with the purchase a full service dealer will be better able to handle them. [I am having minor issues with mine, it is a car bought from the dealership with the same badge, so no excuses - their brand car.]
2. If the car is not "certified" under a manufacturers program (most older and higher mileage cars are not), get a 30-day (at least) warranty from the dealer, so they are responsible for any adjustments.
3. DO NOT buy from a private individual (privado). You will not be sure of the provenance of the car, nor it's legal status, and you will have no recourse. Yes, authorized dealers cost more, but balance that against any hassles, mechanical or legal, you may face down the road.
4. I bought my car with the following documentation: my Passport, my entrance visa (happened to be Permanente entry visa), a utility bill from my place of residence to prove I live here, and (since I rent) a copy of the lease on my house. That's it. When I told the dealer I did not yet have my "green card", he said it was no problem. I'd check with the dealer for your particular case.
5. Shop your insurance first. You'll need it to drive the car off the lot. Your dealer will want to see proof of it. Mine is written, thruogh my agent with Qualitas, and I've used their claims department and it is very efficient.)
6. Make sure all the info is correct, that you put the little sticker on your window (Mexicans are wild about little stickers).

So, in short, buy from an authorized dealer, not a gravel lot or a privado (private individual); get at least a 30-day warranty, make sure the documentation you supply is adequate. (Oh, and make copies of everything and keep them in your car!)


----------

